# Outdoor Medical Adventure



## Bios (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all, tis the season and I'm going to be getting some plants in the ground this spring. I have a nice area that gets full sun from dawn til dusk. The size is roughly 25' x 25'. Although i can make bigger if I need it.

I'm still deciding on what I'm going to be starting from, seeds or clones. I'm leaning more and more to clones, although I hear that seeds will get bigger. 

The plan is to dig nine, three feet holes, fill them with good soil and then create a 12'' high box surrounding the hole for a bit more dirt. 

Check out the photos and I will be adding more posts about the grow. Thanks for reading! 

View attachment IMG_0070.jpg


View attachment IMG_0071.jpg


View attachment IMG_0072.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Bios, welcome to MP.. 

I think the argument about clones being smaller then seeds isn't true. Given the right conditions I don't know that you could tell them apart.

I have one suggestion for you. I like your potting ideas. I would, however, mix 1/3 of the native soil in the holes, with the potting soil. not just potting soil alone. 

Mojo for the grow and thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Bios (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks rosebud! Feeling the love! I will absolutely try your 1/3 native soil idea, sounds perfect, less soil I need to purchase hehe. 

As far as clones vs seeds, I think I'm going to try a little mix of both, not like space is an issue. 

Some concerns:
When I get the clones, likely they will be coming from an inside operation, I should probably get a timer and some cheapo cfl lights and setup a 18/6 or 16/8 light cycle inside for a few weeks first, so the plants are not shocked when put outside correct?

I grew some clones last year outdoor and they flowered way too early. 

Also, I was looking at bcbudsdepot and their mix seeds package is decently priced, does anyone have experience with those strains including (Texada Timewarp, BC Purple Star, BC Pinewarp, Saturna Sativa, Sweet Island skunk, and among others). I do like the idea of guessing strains, Fun! Just curious if anyone has personally grown them. 

I live in southern california, near the ocean so temps don't get extremely hot, although they do get very warm in the summer. (90 - 100 degrees F in the summer)

I was thinking about the 12'' x 2'' idea for the box(raised bed idea) and realized that I'm just going to build retaining walls with split wood that I have in abundance, should be fun and cheap, will definetely post pictures! Thanks for reading

-Bios


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with everything Rosebud said.  

The hours of light a day determines when things start flowering.  Even plants grown from seed and put outdoors this time of year will tend to flower early as the light hours are around 12/12.

I have never dealt with BC Bud Depot.  I can say though that I believe that there is an advantage in knowing what strain you are growing, especially if you are a new grower.  You will know the characteristics of the plant, what the high is like, and if the strain has any specific needs or wants.  The benefit of being able to pick a strain that appeals to YOU is also huge, IMO.

I didn't understand this:  "...I was thinking about the 12'' x 2'' idea for the box(raised bed idea)".  I don't know what the 12" x 2" idea is?


----------



## kaotik (Mar 31, 2015)

dunno about putting them inside under 18/6  ..as long as the photoperiod is correct, they should be fine.
but you might want to put them in the shade, or a greenhouse the first few days.. can be a bit intense going directly into the sun from indoor.

i'm curious why/how your other clones flowered way to early though.. when did you put them out? (did they just bloom early -maybe a bit of auto tendency?- or did they start blooming as soon as you put them out?)

never tried BCbudsdepot.. so don't know who/what version they have. texada timewarp was a pretty popular local strain from eons ago.. fast finishing, good yielder, decent smoke. was a top OD choice for years


----------



## Bios (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello fellow smokers,

I had some holes dug today. There wasn't a lot of daylight left by the time my boys got there, but still managed. 

I found some vacant housings, red eight legged friends, a few blood thirsty gargoyles, and that its going to be a bit difficult to get water up to the area. I was thinking that I could possibly rig a 3 - 1 mechanical pulley system to transport 5 gallon buckets up.


QUOTE=The Hemp Goddess;924566] didn't understand this:  "...I was thinking about the 12'' x 2'' idea for the box(raised bed idea)".  I don't know what the 12" x 2" idea is?[/QUOTE]

Let me clarify, I was going to build 30'' x 40'' raised beds around the individual holes with 12'' x 2'' pieces of lumber from the hardware store, but I decided that it would be easier and cheaper to use some of the split wood i have nearby. I will select the right pieces and create 12-16'' walls instead.
Also I like your suggestion of growing one strain, or at least two and then I will have a better idea when to cut.



> =kaotic i'm curious why/how your other clones flowered way to early though.. when did you put them out?



If only I had some sort of written information, but I remember putting them out a bit early, possibly mid to end of april. Perhaps the strain was blooming early. I was kind of thinking that because they came from 24/0 lighting, putting them directly into what end of Aprils day length is, that might have sent them directly into flower.

Some pictures from the day. 

View attachment IMG_0078.jpg


View attachment IMG_0079.jpg


View attachment IMG_0083.jpg


View attachment IMG_0085.jpg


View attachment IMG_0086.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

putting clones out in april where I'm at, have had them flip early also.. I wouldn't put clones out atleast until a few weeks into may. Reveg sucks. 

I find seeds indoors until a decent size, and going out late april, into may works good for me. Like Kaotic said, just ween them into it in the shade for about a week. The sun is a powerful thing


----------



## Bios (Apr 16, 2015)

Greetings!

Seeds have arrived, I ordered Ice, bubblelicious auto flower, and swiss cheese from Nirvana seeds, And Texada Time warp from bc bud depot.

Also I have three clones going for about a two weeks now.

I put 7 of the texada in soil and have them under my CFL.

Still have not gotten any soil for my holes yet, but im working on it.

Also I noticed the clones have a few hairs already..... i really hope they are not somehow going into flower already. I have everything on a timer inside for 18/6 light cycle. 

View attachment IMG_0129.jpg


View attachment IMG_0130.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Those Autos will not do well outside.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 17, 2015)

they look like they might be revegging.. hopefully they are anyway.
were they in bloom when you cloned em?  or where did they come from?


----------



## Bios (Apr 17, 2015)

They came from a medical distributor. They are some kind of OG.

I put some more seeds in pots to sprout.

so the total now is 1x bubble, 2x ice, 6x random seeds that came with nirvana, and 7x texada tiimewarp.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2015)

That single and curved leaf looks like reveg to me too.  That's some gnarly looking dirt you have there.. Man, was that tough digging? Very rocky which means it will drain well. I would fill the holes with water to see how quickly the holes drain. If it drains too slow you will have to put some rock back in...  Looks like you have your work cut out for you.  

I think you need your plants to be under 24 hour light.  Fun to follow this, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bios (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello, I know i havent been on here in a while but I am here now and have some pictures to share.
So the original plot area had to be relocated. 
I decided to use 46gal garbage cans as the containers for the best plants. 
Had total of six 46gal cans. Two started budding about 1 1/2 weeks ago, Two of the biggest have not shown sex yet, one just showed me some white pistols =) and one i had to chop. =6 cans.. 
had a few in smaller 20 gal pots, three males chopped and two femals from that.

Had some extreme wind yesterday and the one showing white pistols fell down 75%, not touching the ground tho. So I got some late night string and tied them all up. All of them to be safe. 

I had some problems with spider mites early season, i used some organic/safe bugspray on them a few times, mites seem to have gone away for the majority. Other than that nothing too horrible. biggest problem is the wind.

Some reason all the plants grew on this weird angle. didnt try to fight it, just let them grow like that, but after the wind the other night im afraid im going to have to devise a support system, i was thinking of rigging a couple of ropes from opposite trees, and then tieing the tops of the plants to the rope. 

I also started some more seedlings, I am going to be experimenting with light timers and outdoor growing throughout the year. 
Was thinking about rigging CFLS in the growing area and when the sun goes down early set the timer to come on for a few hours of light to trick the plant into staying veg. 

anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Bios (Aug 13, 2015)

here we go, some reason it wasn't working from phone. 

View attachment IMG_0291.jpg


View attachment IMG_0292.jpg


View attachment IMG_0285.jpg


View attachment IMG_0286.jpg


View attachment IMG_0287.jpg


View attachment IMG_0288.jpg


View attachment IMG_0289.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Thems some fine greenery you got there brother . Have you had much problems with pests they look happy anyway!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

wish i could grow outside


----------



## Bios (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you! minor spider mite early season, sprayed, nothing major ....yet...


----------



## Bios (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys had some time on my lunch break to get some shots,

Image 1. is from one of the big texada's and pretty much the entire plant is showing yellow on the leaves, been trying to flush it.

Image 2 +3 something got to one of the mid flowering ladies, the one on the right of image 4.

Image 4. Two of the females I didnt repot into 45gal cans. Im not sure what strain they are, either bubble, ice, or one of the random seeds that came w/ nirvana seeds. They are not the texada timewarp. Only texada is the big ones that are just starting to show me pestils .

Image 5. Left is the texada timewarp and to its direct right is another timewarp. In front is the same plant from image 4.

Image 6 is one of the early flowering girls, shes in a 45gal can, Thats her top cola.

Image 7. same one as image 6.

Image 8. Another early flower, not sure the strain, one of the previously stated.

Image 9. Out of focus closeup of one of the buds from image 8. 

View attachment IMG_0303.jpg


View attachment IMG_0295.jpg


View attachment IMG_0296.jpg


View attachment IMG_0297.jpg


View attachment IMG_0298.jpg


View attachment flower1.jpg


View attachment flower2.jpg


View attachment flower3.jpg


View attachment flower4.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 15, 2015)

Lookin good man keep up the good work!


----------



## Bios (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks sweetman!

So some good news and some bad news.

Bad news is that one of the three big timewarps, showed male. Had to chop him down, was almost 7 feet tall and very busy.

Good news is that the other two are showing me definate white pistols, I feel like its late to show sex, planted them in april, showed sex end of august.... opinions?

The other four that are well into flower are doing great, have not located any pests. 

On the two bigger ones I put some metal fencing, the one w/ 2"x4" holes. I tryed it get it around the other two timewarp that just showed me sex,but they are just to big, I would have to create a platform to attach the fence to. So for those I'm rigging a rope from tree to tree, and then off the rope im going to hang like a netting, and hopefully create somekind of support for the buds to grow into / hang on when they get heavy.
I made the big mistake of waiting so long to secure the fence material. Oh well next year.

Its supposed to be el nino this year so, i was thinking of rigging a tarp for the two big texadas, if and when rain comes.

I just gave the four that are well into flower their last dose of vitamins and minerals, a compost tea from a friend of mine. I will wait a week or so and flush them, depending on how the trichomes look.

Will have some pictures to come. 

For now take care


----------



## Bios (Aug 26, 2015)

Here are some pics. 

View attachment flower5.jpg


View attachment flower6.jpg


View attachment flower7.jpg


View attachment flower8.jpg


View attachment flower10.jpg


----------



## Bios (Aug 30, 2015)

caterpillars infestation! so i spoke too soon about no pests. cause im finding caterpillars all over my girls, small ones, i sprayed them w/ neem oil early this morning. will keep inspecting them, and spraying again if i have to. Do i have to be worried about mold gathering on the buds since im spraying it on the flowers?


----------



## kaotik (Aug 30, 2015)

eww, shame to douse those beauty buds with neem  

i've never dealt with caterpillars, but i'll assume they're like moth larvae; laying eggs on developing buds, which later hatch what we dub 'bud worms' who eat and crap all in the buds, and make a rotty mess.

yeah you're going to have to heavily examine the tops of all your plants now.(usually they hit the highest buds)
i do recommend to look into a more organic pest control too. might be too late now though. neem is great- in veg. leaves a nasty taste on buds though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2015)

Never used Neem oil. Yuk.


----------



## Bios (Aug 30, 2015)

well i guess that sucks, maybe if i rinse them w/ clean water in a day or two it will remove the taste.? I hope i didnt ruin the taste, i didnt spray a tremendous amount.
so your saying the best way to do it is to manually clear all the buds? yikes


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes hand pick all you can and take out any dead areas.


----------



## Bios (Sep 9, 2015)

Little update:
Finding mildew, bigger catapillars, seeds, and bud rot. Real bummer. I dont know what to do everyone. please any suggestions would be helpful.




I am editing this post. I was very depressed yesterday and distraught when I posted this. I recently sprained my foot. Found some bad news about a family member and not been able to work cause of my foot. 

But after a nap and a little herbal medicine I'm feeling much better and more optimistic about my grow. All in all the powder midew is not THAT bad. Worst comes to worst I think ill make some BHO/Bubble/Rosin hash/concentrate with whatever is the worst moldyness. 

The seeds are prob a good thing considering I spent a bunch of money on seeds this season.

My friend has a big sprayer with a atomizer on the end of it. He had some organic sesame oil spray. I decided to blast the one plant, the worst mildewy plant that I have.

The other big timewarps I was finding some PM on also, so i blasted them as well, they are just starting to develope flowers so i figured its early enough to blast them good.

I'm assuming its kind of humid here and thats how I'm accumulating the PM. Also I have been watering at dusk because I would think most of the water evaporates in the day time. *smacks head* well duh and if it evaporates i wont get the humidity levels that create the PM. BAD idea to water at dusk. I'm wondering if that might be the sole reason why I'm having such an issue with PM.

Anyways I'm going to hobble back out there and snap some pictures for you. 

Be back in a little w/ an photo update.

eace:


----------



## Bios (Sep 10, 2015)

I know the area is a little dirty, but I'm handicapped lately. 

View attachment IMG_0339.jpg


View attachment IMG_0341.jpg


View attachment IMG_0342.jpg


View attachment IMG_0343.jpg


View attachment IMG_0344 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_0345.jpg


View attachment IMG_0346.jpg


View attachment IMG_0347.jpg


View attachment IMG_0348.jpg


View attachment IMG_0351.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 18, 2015)

I bought a digital usb microscope trying to take some pics. heres what i got. I havent figured out how to take the best pics yet as u can probably tell. 

View attachment micro2.jpg


View attachment micro1b.jpg


View attachment micro4.jpg


View attachment micro6.jpg


View attachment micro10.jpg


View attachment micro11.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking good , there's another bit of ripening before harvest. Nice microscope shots too!!


----------



## Bios (Sep 20, 2015)

The big timewarps received a nutrient bath today. Also I trimmed the undergrowth. Not sure what the technique is called. they are roughly two weeks into flower id have to say.

Found a few PM patches on them as well. Treated it with spray , removed and bagged the exposed leaves. Humidity is usally 50-60% here. 

I need to get a dehumidifier for my drying station.

Still have not trimmed the bubble, Ice, and perhaps the others are mystery strains.

It seems the moths came and laid a big batch of eggs a while back. Am not finding any new caterpilar growth.  I am trimming away the dead spots as they become more visable.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2015)

Dang you have some heavy buds there Bios. Sorry to hear all the problems and the ankle. I almost ordered the ice last year, wondered how it would do outside. Outdoor growing is like a box of chocolates, ya takes some chances. What ever happened to those awesome holes? That looked like back braking hard digging right there.

You gonna have a major harvest time, cheers to your cheeba!


----------



## Bios (Sep 20, 2015)

thanks tc. The dirt was actually soft there. so digging the holes was not issue.
turns out that mobility would be more important then having them in the ground. had the trash cans laying around anyways.(should have used smart pots) doh!
anticipating harvest season. Should be alot of work. will be processing some bubble hash. Also might extract some with alchohol, and run it through a 0.2. micron filter. i read that that is effective for getting rid of PM. 
I think the ice is the one with the mild PM problem.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope you get some killer pot outta those. enjoy.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Bios could you please explain alcohol extraction with .2 filter? I thought all was lost with pm????


----------



## Bios (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks rosebud. Fingers crossed. I am a bit worried though cause today the humidity is at 84% outside ahhhh! hope it dries up.

Sweet man , its a technique I was reading about. Basically you get the extracted product and you put it through another extraction, the 0.2 micron filter. I'm not sure if it works better with one extraction method or not. (c02, ISO,BHO, etc.)
There are aflatoxins in mold, some of them cause certain people w/ lessened immune systems to become very ill or even die. Most people might just get an allergic reaction, or apparently it doesnt even effect some people, probably the most common is the latter of those three options.
Those aflatoxins are not found in PM. So you can filter the moldy nasty taste and flavor out of the extracted material. The method does not get rid of the aflatoxins that live in some of the other more dangerous molds. So I belive the trick is to identify which kind of mold you have. 

heres the article that i found.

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/salvaging-moldy-material-2/


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks dude I'll have a read!


----------



## Bios (Sep 22, 2015)

So it's been around 85% humidity for about 36 hours and I'm not sure how much longer it will be like this , am thinking until at least tmrw. Any experienced outdoor growers have experience with this.? Should I cut now and get in dehumidified drying room?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a fine line. You need at least mostly cloudy trics at minimum or it'll be a waste. Once cloudy it's up to you how long you give them to ripen up. You want more less potent herb, or sacrifice losing some to the elements to push it farther towards ripe. Strain dependent too how long you can control pm before it takes over. I've lost entire couple pound plants in two days, and I've fought it off for weeks. It all just depends.


----------



## Bios (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you ston. So I made a determination from a couple of different factors.

1. I looked at the outer trichs, they are cloudy/amber on most of the flowering plants.
I opened up some of the fattest nugs and it didnt look like it was done developing, but it could be. I dont quite have the trained eye yet.
2. I checked the weather channel . com and it says 99% humidity through this evening, 80% through most of the day tomorrow. returning to 90+% through 2mrw evening.
3. inspected the buds for powder mildew, found about three spots on the buds that have been unaffected so far. so i plucked those spots and quarantined them.
4. The only thing im a bit bummed about is that, I read its better to pull the plants in the morning before the suns out. So less chloraphil in the plant matter. O well, ill take that over whole nugs frosting over with PM.

It is around 55% right now outside, weirdly the dry room is 65%. So I'm running the De-humidfier now prepping the room. I hope it works its a real 'petetite dehumidifier' but the closet is kinda small. Gonna let it run for another hour or two, while regularly checking the weather outside. 

Well cheers to you ston, appreciate the fast response!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2015)

Holy cola batman...huge!  Good luck.


----------



## Bios (Sep 23, 2015)

thank you rose! 

update : cut and trimmed fan leaves / non sugary leaves / dead spots / moldy spots. Not too bad on the three plants. The other plant is so moldy i dont know what to do with it. I did not trim it tonight. 

The plants started drying at 9pm tonight. Humidity level in dry room is about 60% at about 79 degrees F.  two fans blowing, one of them is an exhaust. I have the mini dehumidifier running as well. 

The buds will need another final trim / manicure at some point.

Time to look at a few more drying methods.

eace:


----------



## Bios (Sep 26, 2015)

Selected the one plant w/ the ugliest nugs. trimmed out the best looking nugs, starting to cure them now.
Then I Froze everything else. no idea the weight. got my bubble bags. rinsed one time, nice yeild, no idea the weight. dried it a bit, froze it, then shredded into fine powder onto cardboard. Going to let that dry for a few days.

rinsed again. decent yeild again. in the freezer now will repeat the process.

I tryed some of the hash. boy did it bubble up in the pipe wooo. and now im stoned. had to edit a bunch of backwords words on here hahaha. 

Going to start trimming the other plant tonight to put into cure cause its starting to get a bit dry out.

Also found a few seeds in that plant. Figured what a great time to try my light dep offseason outdoor experiment.
The plan is to veg under bunch of cfl for a couple weeks. might get a LED but not sure yet. Supercrop, FIM, and LST them. and when they are ready set outside. In the mean time i will build a little shelter so that when the time comes, when the days start getting longer i will be able to light dep chamber the girls.
Any input is welcome and encouraged. 
Thanks for stopping by.
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Bios (Sep 26, 2015)

The second batch. Shot doesn't do it
Justice but u get the idea 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 27, 2015)

close up of the one i cut early.... can u tell lol 

View attachment nicecolas.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 27, 2015)

1more


----------



## Bios (Sep 27, 2015)

Whops going from phone to pc here 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

